# crazy animal person?



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

So,

I work at a vet clinic so i often get asked about my animals, how many ext. i enjoy telling people my pack so far, (6 dogs, 6 cats, 5 rats, 1 snake, 4 adult humans, and 1 3 1/2 year old) but lately i have been getting funky looks. i enjoy telling how many animals i have because they all live pretty peacfully togeather, (slight tuft here and there but whats new, usually the humans x.x) 

my question have you ever worried about being the crazy animal people?

when we move i want to get chickens, ducks, cows, sheep, pigs, rabbits, horses... the whole everything  Plus a really in depth garden, but was just curious.


----------



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

Oh What in the world does DH mean?????? (Sorry Im a little nieve  )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 28, 2012)

Dh means Dear Husband. You can check out the abrvs. in the FAQ. Welcome! Don't worry about being a crazy animal person. There's no such thing, only people who love animals! ALOT!


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2012)

As long as you don't become a hoarder and your animals are suffering, then it doesn't matter and you ain't crazy. Crazy are the ones who label others because they have nothing better to do.
We have horses, sheep, dogs, cats, chickens, ducks, fish, rabbits and guinea pigs.


----------



## terrilhb (May 28, 2012)

I talk about all mine all the time. I get strange looks but I don't care. They just don't know what they are missing. They are the  crazy ones not us.


----------



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

@smallfarmgirl Thank you!! I didnt realise there was a abrev. Oh thats my next stop!!!  
@secuono Nope no suffering, well the doxies think so since, they think they are just starving to death because i control feed them  Lol! 
@terrihb yes!!! I agree jus wasnt sure if i was the only one! I have learned to love you guys already!!!!


----------



## Chirpy (May 28, 2012)

I agree -  you are not crazy unless you cannot take proper care of them all.  

Other animal lovers "get it" and won't blink an eye at your furry family.   The rest of the people are just missing out on the wonderful world of furry friends... their loss.


----------

